# Whats the difference between 150 mbps and 300 mbps wireless router



## sanny16 (Oct 8, 2013)

Should i buy tp-link 150 mbps wireless n router or tp-link 300 mbps wireless n router? Is it necessary that wireless router must be connected by a modem? Or is it better to have a wireless router cum modem?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I like separate modem and router so if one goes out I can troubleshoot /replace just that part.

What you buy is determined by your receivers. If your laptop only has a 150 mbps card unless you plan on buying newer devices supporting 300 there is no reason for the 300


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 8, 2013)

thnx for the info. can i directly connect the net cable to wireless router to start emitting internet packets?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

No. Modem implies converting from a cable or dsl signal to Ethernet. If you have a Ethernet cable coming out of the wall with a RJ45 end that indicates there is a modem or modem/router downstream from you.

What service do you have?


----------

